# The Worst Day Of My Life!!!



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 18, 2010)

I JUST saw this on Tosh.0 and figured it was worth sharing. 

[video=youtube;pNEwyEAy0oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNEwyEAy0oU[/video]


----------



## Jude (Aug 19, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Alstor (Aug 19, 2010)

I remember that when it came out. It was so damn hilarious.

David Cook is awesome.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 19, 2010)

laughed.. oh so hard. and yeah i saw it when it came out, and they just showed it on tosh.o ...


----------

